# Life in jail...



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

For giving someone Actifed.

Now if that wasn't a set up I don't know what was...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy was just posting today, not paying attention to what has already been posted... 

:deadhorse: and :deadhorse: and maybe one more time :deadhorse:


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Is the lesson here to never help anyone whatsoever? One could almost see an Inspector Clouseau moment from this thing.


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

Shakes head.


----------

